# How's it running? Feedback



## horseUSA (Feb 28, 2018)

How's the site running for you guys? (speed, layout, themes, display issues, mobile performance, any annoyances  , or things that make you )
Let me have it ...open ears. Plus it helps make the site better! 
Any feedback would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Feb 28, 2018)

No problems whatsoever though still acclimating...takes longer when you're older

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 28, 2018)

Nothing major to report about. Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 28, 2018)

All good so far on Chrome

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2018)

Working fine and fast - thanks David.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ron Pearcy (Feb 28, 2018)

No problems at all. Good work.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 28, 2018)

Good improvements on the site and I have no issues. Noticed new Amazon ads at the bottom though. Not yet annoying.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2018)

all good here on chrome and on my Kindle, thanks

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm happy!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 28, 2018)

Life is great, thanks David!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 1, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Good improvements on the site and I have no issues. Noticed new Amazon ads at the bottom though. Not yet annoying.



Funny....on my Toshiba I don't see ads but on the Lenovo I take to camp I see the ads yet both machines are set up identical. Anyone notice that some of the ads are tailored to what is being discussed in the thread? Big Brother is here. I clicked on one as the ad was for the Gunze Sangyo paint that we were discussing earlier

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Mar 1, 2018)

Thumbs up

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 1, 2018)

Everything is OK!
Thank you David.


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 1, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> How's the site running for you guys? (speed, layout, themes, display issues, mobile performance, any annoyances  , or things that make you )
> Let me have it ...open ears. Plus it helps make the site better!
> Any feedback would be appreciated.


I want to say something!
and i hope, other members like it!!!
Have a header for Nowrooz?

Nowruz - Wikipedia
Haft-Seen - Wikipedia
Nowruz Persian New Year Countdown 1397 - 2018! www.7seen.com, Haft Seen spread 2018 - 1397, First day of spring: Vernal Equinox


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 1, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Funny....on my Toshiba I don't see ads but on the Lenovo I take to camp I see the ads yet both machines are set up identical. Anyone notice that some of the ads are tailored to what is being discussed in the thread? Big Brother is here. I clicked on one as the ad was for the Gunze Sangyo paint that we were discussing earlier



Yes the ads are tailored to the post you are reading. My laptop is an old Samsung running Windows 7 and they are there. Could have sworn they were on my S6 phone too but just checked and they aren't now.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 3, 2018)

Incredibly slow to upload images and navigate the forum recently - probably just my internet connection?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2018)

All is running fine at my end.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 3, 2018)

Running great this end and thanks David.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 3, 2018)

Things are good down under....Cheers David.


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 4, 2018)

Graeme said:


> Incredibly slow to upload images and navigate the forum recently - probably just my internet connection?


Is it all the time that you have issues? Or was it just around the time you posted?

The site is backed up at 12:15 AM and 12:15 PM every day. And for a few minutes around that time the site slows down. I see you post was at 12:17AM which would have been in the middle of the backup.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 4, 2018)

solid ... and the ad stream has integrated nicely


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 4, 2018)

Amazon is giving feedback too.


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 4, 2018)

Had a couple of sessions loading slowly, but that could be my computer.


----------



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Mar 4, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> All good so far on Chrome


100%-- great website.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 4, 2018)

I do prefer Firefox for it's Bookmark features but this site wouldn't work properly there for quite a while so I use Chrome just for this site. I believe this site works OK on Firefox now but with Firefox crashing a lot I'll stay on Chrome for this site as I am here *waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay *too much


----------



## Graeme (Mar 5, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> Is it all the time that you have issues? Or was it just around the time you posted?



Hi David.
Seems to be an on and off problem and I'm certain now it's at my end. I'm using Firefox and the PC has a USB "thingy" connecting to the wireless. It was cheap. 

Cheers.
Graeme.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 5, 2018)

Graeme, try swapping to Chrome for a while. Firefox was causing me grief as well. The odd thing was, it was just for this site. I had no problems with other sites.


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 7, 2018)

Loading at a decent speed for me now. Do you receive income based on clicks on the ads, or just purchases?


----------



## Graeme (Mar 9, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Graeme, try swapping to Chrome for a while. Firefox was causing me grief as well. The odd thing was, it was just for this site. I had no problems with other sites.



Thanks George - gave it a try but not much difference.
Then....
I checked out the modem. My autistic son has a PC next to the modem. My PC is 20 metres away with that wireless thingy in the USB. Turns out the modem* must *be placed vertically, I guess for better reception, but my son doesn't like it upright and places it flat. We had words and now upright - the speed is super fast.
Fingers crossed.

Cheers.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Apr 1, 2018)

Runs superbly wel1! A terrific job! Not even Firefox's insane changes can screw it up. Nor do the ads.

Only "problem" is the jerkiness that occurs when page loads, imposed by things like the extensive artwork embedded in the Wayne Little post. But that happens EVERYWHERE and is no worse than any and far better than some.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 1, 2018)

Agree with above. I have one minor glitch and its probably just me. Every second week I'm in the hinterland where the internet is sketchy at best. When I get home I have up to eight pages of catch-up. To do this I hit the little blue button(yellow arrow) and more times than not it takes me to the last post I read. However, there are some threads pages long that I have never been to or haven't been to in a long time and when I press the little blue button it bypasses everything and takes me to the last post of the thread. I am under the assumption that the "Go to first unread message" means go to my first unread message. As I said...a minor glitch


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 1, 2018)

I always use the "New Posts" button in the header. Seems to work fine.


----------



## polo1112 (Apr 7, 2018)

Everything runs OK for me.
Many thanks.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2018)

All good here mate!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 3, 2018)

Thought I'd weigh in on the site's situation.

Fantastic all the way around - the variety of buttons in the toolbar to navigate to various areas in the forum as well as the alerts function are super.
The speed and consistancy of the site overall is great...it's really been a long time since the forum was this reliable.
And the Artakus...seriously. You guys rocked the Artakus!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 3, 2018)

Thanks David, I'm glad you like it. The theme is also quite a bit lighter than the previous one. And it's good to see you back.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 4, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Thanks David, I'm glad you like it. The theme is also quite a bit lighter than the previous one. And it's good to see you back.


Thanks Marcel!

And it's good to be back - I honestly missed the gang.
Lots of negative things have been piling up since the wreck and there doesn't seem to be any end in sight. With the frustrations I was having with the forum at the time, compounded by the situation at home, I just threw my hands up in the air.
I should have made my way back to the forum before Charles' passing but time simply got away from me.


----------



## billrunnels (May 4, 2018)

Smooth as silk


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2018)

No issues here...


----------



## Fishboy (May 26, 2018)

No issue on my end. Primarily using a newer IPad and everything is working well.


----------



## YGBSM (Jun 16, 2018)

I must say that this forum is probably the best technically executed forum I've run across in all my years on various forums. To be clear, the content is also excellent / 'top tier' - although I've seen a fair number of forums get that part of the equation right for their respective niches. Yet even those other forums with 'top tier' content often have more or less equivalent technical execution where it's essentially a 'basic' forum implementation. Nothing wrong with that per se - after all, the content is most important; however, this forum is polished to the extent that it often feels more like a desktop app than a website and that is rare. Well done!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Jun 16, 2018)

Smooth as silk


----------



## Graeme (Jun 16, 2018)

Just a recent observation. I've noticed those "Siggy" thingamajigs some members have now require expanding?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 16, 2018)

Graeme said:


> Just a recent observation. I've noticed those "Siggy" thingamajigs some members have now require expanding?
> 
> View attachment 497908


It seems to me, that this happens only with members who have extensive group build icons.


----------



## YGBSM (Jun 16, 2018)

Graeme said:


> Just a recent observation. I've noticed those "Siggy" thingamajigs some members have now require expanding?
> 
> View attachment 497908




You might want to try unchecking the 'Collapse Signatures' box on the 'Preferences' page (accessible via your username next to 'Inbox' at the upper-right of the forums):

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks for that "YGBSM". Didn't know that option existed.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 10, 2018)

Running finer than frog's hair split six ways here David. Thank you sir!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 12, 2018)

Beauty Clark!!!!!!!


----------



## sandokan (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm making a search and received this warning: "
*WW2Aircraft.net Forums - Error*
Security error occurred. Please press back, refresh the page, and try again.
"
What's wrong?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2018)

Good question...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2018)

Interesting did it work when you followed the instructions?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2018)

What did you type and where for the serching?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## sandokan (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi gents! I was looking for the Cavalier turbomustang and typed just "cavalier" then "cavalier turbomustang" into the search window. Later, the system worked properly even without result.
Likely a temporary fail in the forum system has occurred but I didn't realize what exactly.
Thanks anyway


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2018)

OK. I have typed your words in the search line at the top bar. Although no threads for the subject was found ( except the one here now ) the search option seems to work properly at me end. It is very likely the error has been caused by your net browser because you weren't on line here for long time. It is possible your server soft needed to be updated with the forum cookies for instance since there were changings to the forum soft introduced. Also if you use the Firefox, Chrome.. etc I would suggest switching to the Artakus V2 template style. I have checked on your current one and found you are still using the Xenith one. You may change the style with the Style Chooser accessed at the bottom left corner of the site.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## sandokan (Jul 30, 2018)

Dear Wurger, thanks a lot for your help and suggestion. I didn't switched before to Artakus due to I find Xenith style very useful but now I'm switching to that you suggested. Likely this is the error warning reason.
Thank you again
Cheers
Tiberio


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2018)

You'r welcome. The switching to the another template is just my siggestion. Our main Admin, Horse set it as the main template because the Xenith started to work worse and slower. Not sure but possible there is more issues than the Artakus v2 contains. Of course if you want to stay with the Xenith template , there is no problem.

smiles...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 30, 2018)

I think this was due to cookies, or the certificate, but please tell us if you have this problem again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Jul 30, 2018)

Have lost three post today on "post models that arn't yours" after an edit of photos.When I go and repost they come back up all the post; back out; come back twilight zone again "Gone"


----------



## javlin (Jul 30, 2018)

Wojtek tried to delete the link would not take last post I see is 1469.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2018)

Same here. I can see my recent post on the new post list only but when trying to see it in the thread it is not displayed. Here it seems to work fine.


----------



## javlin (Jul 30, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Same here. I can see my recent post on the new post list only but when trying to see it in the thread it is not displayed. Here it seems to work fine.


All the other threads are good for me also can you delete the link maybe or the post all together and I repost without the actual link but mention the the location?


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2018)

I have tried to delete the link and even the entire post. Unfortunately it wasn't possible and the post still is getting the contain although the attachment was deleted. It is possible the thread was damaged in the database. So Horse is only able to correct that.

BTW these pics you attached were too large. Their width should be of 1600 pixels but they have almost 2000. So this could have caused the problem.


----------



## horseUSA (Jul 30, 2018)

The images should scale, so that wouldn't be the source of issue. I did adjust some of the caching options, and reset the php system. The issue should not occur now. Let me know if it does.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## horseUSA (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm also rebuilding the thread postings/counters to fix display and position issues on posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2018)

Does seem a bit glitchy tonight. Post didn't show up after I'd posted it but was definitely posted. Have been able to delete double posts though...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2018)

Look at that. Didn’t even have to text David. Must have been his Spidey Sense...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## sandokan (Aug 2, 2018)

Wurger said:


> You'r welcome. The switching to the another template is just my siggestion. Our main Admin, Horse set it as the main template because the Xenith started to work worse and slower. Not sure but possible there is more issues than the Artakus v2 contains. Of course if you want to stay with the Xenith template , there is no problem.
> 
> smiles...


Thanks again Wurger and Marcel for your help. Now it works properly under Artakus V2. All ok.
Greetings, have a nice day
Tib


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Freebird (Nov 12, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> How's the site running for you guys? (speed, layout, themes, display issues, mobile performance, any annoyances , or things that make you )
> Let me have it ...open ears. Plus it helps make the site better!
> Any feedback would be appreciated.



OK, I like the new likes/disagree/dislikes, but I'm not sure that it's a good idea to allow new members give negative reputation, and I mean members with less than 25-50 posts.


----------



## Elmas (Nov 12, 2018)

Great!


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 12, 2018)

Runs great on Google Chrome for me.


----------

